# Stock Market set to tank upon opening.



## PatekPhilippe (May 25, 2010)

European socialism causes massive financial crisis.  Greece...now Spain...who's next?  Dow futures below 10,000.


----------



## KissMy (May 25, 2010)

Those socialist European countries have major debt problems & since it is a global market it is our problem too. 

Another huge problem not in the headlines is our US National Debt will hit $13 Trillion today!

Gold still shines through.

NYSE has now invoked rule 48 to price fix stocks today to prevent a complete bloodbath at market open today.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 25, 2010)

Massive cuts in social programs for Greece and now the UK....those people can barely survive on their pensions....

Obama sent Giethner and Hillary to China to BEG FOR MORE MONEY!!!!!!  Now Obama is trying to get another 300 billion in spending pushed through before his Congress goes on break and it incudes an OFF THE BOOKS WAR SPENDING PACKAGE!!!!!JUST LIKE BUSH!!!!!!!

AND WE HAVEN'T GOT A GODDAM BUDGET FOR FY2011!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdean (Jul 22, 2010)

The Dow today:

10,333.27 
+212.74 (2.10%)


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry, not today.

Maybe you'll have better luck tommorrow.


----------



## rdean (Jul 22, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Sorry, not today.
> 
> Maybe you'll have better luck tommorrow.



Today:

Dow Jones Industrial Average: INDEXDJX:.DJI quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 22, 2010)

rdean said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, not today.
> ...




I know.

I was pointing out that maybe the gloom-and-doomers will have better luck tommorrow.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 22, 2010)

All that Euro zone money had to go somewhere.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jul 22, 2010)

The market did tank on the day of that post you dishonest fucks!!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 27, 2010)

Seems to me that I have read several posters here that were predicting that by now the Dow would be somewhere around 6000, rather than the 10,500 that we are seeing.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 27, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Seems to me that I have read several posters here that were predicting that by now the Dow would be somewhere around 6000, rather than the 10,500 that we are seeing.



It would have been bad had the NYSE not invoked rule 48 to price fix stocks. I never said it was going that low, because I knew the government would not allow it to. Value is the key. The increase in the debt equals the increase in GDP. This means there is no actual growth. It is all numbers & not value. I believe the term is called "Stagflation". This also happened under the previous administration.


----------



## topspin (Jul 27, 2010)

look into the rich get richer

 they are buying stocks. LOL


----------



## Care4all (Jul 27, 2010)

10500 still stinks, in the 14000's I believe at the end of clinton's reign....most in the market the last 10 years with their 401k's have not recovered and looking at losses in their retirements still, is what I Understand...


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

How much money have you made in the market Care4?


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 28, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> The market did tank on the day of that post you dishonest fucks!!!!



It did?

Stock Market Focus and Summary: Market Summary 5/25/2010


----------



## Care4all (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> How much money have you made in the market Care4?



none.

other than what is left over in past 401k from previous job, our savings are in CD's....


----------



## Care4all (Jul 28, 2010)

i take that back....i did buy reebox stock at my last job....it crashed and i had lost a ton of my investment, but i hung on to the stock....7 years later it had regained its value and adidas came in and bought the reebok corporation....i made about 30k on the stock/buy out.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

that's what I thought, because blanketly picking Clintons number show's lack of experience.
 See there was this thing going on called the internet bublle. Stocks were more overvalued back then vs the housing bubble under bush.


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

The stock market has been going sideways for the last 5 months. The reason is simple - corporations have laid off millions of employees, closed thousands of facilities, and this is creating the illusion that they have "earnings".   Even "Helicopter" Ben Bernanke is worried. For the first time in many years, the Chairman of the Federal Reserve  went before Congress, set aside his rose-colored glasses and made some hard-hitting statements about the U.S. economy.

http://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/testimony/bernanke20100721a.htm
Bernanke on jobs:



> "This is the worst labor market since the Great Depression."



Bernanke on housing:



> "The market remains weak, with the overhang of vacant or foreclosed houses weighing on home prices and construction."


Bernanke on fears about the future:



> "Most ... viewed uncertainty about the outlook for growth and unemployment as greater than normal, and the majority saw the risks to growth as weighted to the downside."



Bernanke on tight credit for small businesses:



> "Bank loans outstanding have continued to contract. Small businesses, which depend importantly on bank credit, have been particularly hard hit."



This is coming from a man whose job invariably makes him extremely reluctant to admit to negative trends in any sector at any time &#8212; if Bernanke is saying things are bad, you can bet your bottom dollar they're actually far worse.  We are experiencing a slow motion train wreck......Be defensive.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Zander, didn't have accounting 101 did you.
 Laying off people raises earnings.


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Zander, didn't have accounting 101 did you.
> Laying off people raises earnings.



In the short term, yes, cutting employees does raise earnings. But after you've cut all you can cut and consumers are still not buying, where will the earning come from then topspin?  

If you are bullish on stocks - by all means buy stocks! Buy on margin. Personally, I think we are headed lower, much lower....


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

the earnings don't go away. LOL
 What your trying to say is growth in earnings.

 I'm buy nature an optimist, we go much lower I get more shares for my $2,500 month.  I buy no bonds, and no investment real estate, 100% stocks. 
 It's got me much farther along that I ever thought it would.
 I agree with all the rights issue about the market, I just hope your wrong. And I don't see Obama as a Politician who's above buying votes. If he has to crank the stock market to do it he will.


----------



## Douger (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Zander, didn't have accounting 101 did you.
> Laying off people raises earnings.


So does moving off shore.
As soon as they announce thy're leaving, buy.
HP is about to hire 2000 people.
No.
Not murkins.


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> the earnings don't go away. LOL
> What your trying to say is growth in earnings.
> 
> I'm buy nature an optimist, we go much lower I get more shares for my $2,500 month.  I buy no bonds, and no investment real estate, 100% stocks.
> ...



How exactly is Obama going to "crank the stock market?" You need to put down the bong......


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

He's got ton's of options. Just sit back and watch american enginuity at work.

 If righty fuckwads like you that keep me from hitting the bong legally, though I wouldn't hit it at work.
  He's going to buy votes. How, I don't have a crystal ball. But the cash for clunkers worked big time, so did the tax credit for housing. He needs a little fear to sink in to get Pelosi's foot out his ass first and do something for the market. Like Bush's tax cuts being permanent for all but the top 5%.


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> ......
> 
> If righty fuckwads like you that keep me from hitting the bong legally, though I wouldn't hit it at work.
> .


 righty fuckwads?? sorry Dopey, you are wrong again.  I am all for the legalization of marijuana......

Please, feel free to kill as many of your own brain cells as you wish, it is your life to ruin.  If you want to spend it addicted to weed, tobacco, alcohol, heroin, or anything else - go for it!


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> *the earnings don't go away*. LOL
> What your trying to say is growth in earnings.



The stupidity of this post is astounding.  Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2010)

Zander said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



Hey stupid........cannabis is not addictive physically.

And, before you state that it's addictive psychologically, anything can be addictive psychologically if you allow it, including food, people, relationships, messageboards, etc.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah the assclown who knows zero about accounting and gets corrected starts talking about who's not smart.
 Getting rid of people does increase profits, that's 1
 and that profit is still there next year.

 Geez


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...


When used intermittently Marijauna it is not physically addictive. But Topspin says he is a "rastafarian" that smokes weed every day.  THC, the active ingredient in Marijuana is physically addictive when used long term and even has withdrawal symptoms. 

Marijuana - InfoFacts - NIDA



> Long-term marijuana abusers trying to quit report irritability, sleeplessness, decreased appetite, anxiety, and drug craving, all of which make it difficult to quit. These withdrawal symptoms begin within about 1 day following abstinence, peak at 23 days, and subside within 1 or 2 weeks following drug cessation.



You Can Get Addicted to Pot | Scholastic.com


> Marijuana is an addictive drug, according to the American Society of Addictive Medicine. In June of 1997, a team of laboratory researchers found that marijuana produced the same biochemical changes in the brains of rats as highly addictive drugs, such as heroin, cocaine, nicotine, and alcohol.


Smoke pot  all you want - i am not judging anyone here. But at least be honest about it.  Anyone who has smoked weed knows that it is addictive.


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> yeah the assclown who knows zero about accounting and gets corrected starts talking about who's not smart.
> Getting rid of people does increase profits, that's 1
> and that profit is still there next year.
> 
> Geez



Didn't your "MBA"  teach you that  Earnings are not a "Constant"?  Earnings vary, essentially  based upon "revenue minus overhead."  When revenue declines past a certain point - cost cutting measures (decreasing overhead) are simply not enough to stanch the losses and earnings take a hit. 


PS- Stop pretending you know everything and that anyone who disagrees with you is an idiot - it only makes you look like a troll.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

you factually stated something incorrect and now your making a weak effort to wordsmith your mistake Zander.

 Plus, I may have said I wish I could smoke everyday as I'm drug tested randomly by my corp.

 But nice grade school jab at pot smokers.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> He's got ton's of options. Just sit back and watch american enginuity at work.
> 
> If righty fuckwads like you that keep me from hitting the bong legally, though I wouldn't hit it at work.
> He's going to buy votes. How, I don't have a crystal ball. But the cash for clunkers worked big time, so did the tax credit for housing. He needs a little fear to sink in to get Pelosi's foot out his ass first and do something for the market. Like Bush's tax cuts being permanent for all but the top 5%.



really....how did you left wing heroes clinton and obama do on legalizing it...or for that matter...any dem in congress


----------



## Samson (Jul 28, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> The market did tank on the day of that post you dishonest fucks!!!!



Linky?


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Yurt said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > He's got ton's of options. Just sit back and watch american enginuity at work.
> ...



Hey fake lawyer read norml once in a while. Dispenceries are exploding everywhere in Cali and co due to Obama allowing states to decide. Cali will vote yes on prop 19, I will visit my sis who works at cal berkley and burn a spliff on a street corner legally.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...



Tell ya what dude........lemmie know when you are gonna be where, and maybe I'll show up in the circle.

BTW..........I've got the world's coolest water pipe/hookah that you've ever seen.  Smokeless and awesome!  (Invented it myself).


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll have some bubblegum sensi you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Toro (Jul 28, 2010)

Zander said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Zander, didn't have accounting 101 did you.
> ...



Like, Dow 1000?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/stock...dow-going-to-less-than-1000-in-5-6-years.html


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> ...
> 
> But nice grade school jab at pot smokers.



Speaking of grade school jabs....


topspin said:


> If righty fuckwads like you that keep me from hitting the bong legally,....





topspin said:


> yeah the assclown who knows zero



not much self awareness eh?


----------



## Zander (Jul 28, 2010)

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...


 Buy stocks if you are bullish.  They are not right for me in this current economic climate. As I have stated to you several dozen times, I have no reason to take risks with my money. I value preservation of capital far more than returns at this stage of my life. 

But please, by all means do continue to bring strawmen to the discussion.  

PS- Best of luck beating the indexes...of course you'll need it since passive indexing beats 80% of advisers like you year in and year out.  Over ten or twenty year periods it gets even worse!!  Is it possible to beat index funds?  Yes. It&#8217;s definitely possible!  Of course, it&#8217;s also possible to go to a casino, play blackjack for 8 hours and come out ahead. Doesn&#8217;t mean we should bet on it. It must suck knowing that a novice with ZERO experience can buy a Vanguard mutual fund with an expense ratio of 0.09% and beat the pants off of so-called "professionals" like you.


----------



## rdean (Jul 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Seems to me that I have read several posters here that were predicting that by now the Dow would be somewhere around 6000, rather than the 10,500 that we are seeing.



6,000 was where Republican policies left it.  It's doing better now under reasonable people.

As of today, it's 10497.88.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good, my retirement is half oil stock and half index. That and trading has gotten me rich, at least compared to my modest middle-class start. Zander you cracked on me first, I don't mind cracking back and think the whining about it is funny. Keep telling folks cutting people doesn't increase profit. And maybe only accountants like me will laugh.


----------



## Zander (Jul 29, 2010)

topspin said:


> Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good, my retirement is half oil stock and half index. That and trading has gotten me rich, at least compared to my modest middle-class start. Zander you cracked on me first, I don't mind cracking back and think the whining about it is funny. Keep telling folks cutting people doesn't increase profit. And maybe only accountants like me will laugh.



That is not what I said, so if you want to continue to live in a fantasy land. go right ahead.  I said this: 





			
				Zander said:
			
		

> The stock market has been going sideways for the last 5 months. The reason is simple - corporations have laid off millions of employees, closed thousands of facilities, and this is creating the illusion that they have "earnings".


  then I clarified so that you would better understand me, and said: 


			
				Zander said:
			
		

> In the short term, yes, cutting employees does raise earnings. But after you've cut all you can cut and consumers are still not buying, where will the earning come from then topspin?


 of course you ignored the meat of the issue and instead chose to go with a puerile insult. Classy.


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

say's the childish grandpaw who had a dozen insults ready and tossed out before he got his head shoved up his ass on People cuts don't raise profits. 
 Yeah, you did clarify after you were called out and corrected.
 Now that's childish, dad I wasn't really running in the hall.


----------



## Toro (Jul 29, 2010)

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Why are you being an asshat?  I asked a question with no malice intended.  I simply wanted to know if you think the Dow is going to 1000. 

For the record, if it gets to 3000, I'll consider it a win for Prechter.  But if it doesn't, then he's just like the guys predicting Dow 36,000 or Dow 100,000 in 1999.

As for passive investing, I agree with you, most professionals destroy value.  Mine is the most overpaid profession in the world.  I'm up 380% since 1999 whereas the market is flat, and 18% year to date. But that's because I do things vastly different than most professionals.  So it doesn't bother me that novices beat the pros.  That's what I recommend most novices do.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2010)

You know......considering that the dipshits from Jersey Shore rang the opening bell this week, I'm surprised we're still over 10,000.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 29, 2010)

The point is that Zander hates looking stupid.

The problem is that Zander is stupid.

He proves it almost every time he posts.

Sorry, Zandy, troof is troof.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 29, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The point is that Zander hates looking stupid.
> 
> The problem is that Zander is stupid.
> 
> ...



why do you constantly project?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 29, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Massive cuts in social programs for Greece and now the UK....those people can barely survive on their pensions....
> 
> Obama sent Giethner and Hillary to China to BEG FOR MORE MONEY!!!!!!  Now Obama is trying to get another 300 billion in spending pushed through before his Congress goes on break and it incudes an OFF THE BOOKS WAR SPENDING PACKAGE!!!!!JUST LIKE BUSH



Which they passed, and tacked Domestic Spending on to.

Criminals!


----------



## topspin (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not so hard, but guy's churning and burning clouds the good pro's numbers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 30, 2010)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Zander hates looking stupid.
> ...



I taught you to see that you project, Yurt, and now the student intends to counsel the teacher.

Not bloody likely, son.


----------

